# Best feed for pregnant does due in a month?



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I have two does that are definitely carrying at least trips and probably quads on one of them. I am so worried that they will get Pregnancy Toxemia and want to do everything in my power to prevent it. We recently lost a pregnant doe, so I am a little paranoid as I hadn't lost a goat in years until then. Right now one of the does is being very picky and barely eats any grain. She has been like this for the past week and is starting to get a little better maybe. I have been giving her Vit. B Complex shots and probios. Right now they are getting 1-1/2 pounds of grain a day. It has some medicated grain and BOSS in it, but just doesn't seem to be doing enough for them.

Anyway I am just curious on what you all think are the best feeds that will add some weight and prevent PT. I have heard of adding some wet COB to the feed in the last month, but don't know if that is best. I have also heard of Rice Bran Pellets...? Thoughts?

Also I am thinking of getting a protein/vit/mineral tub for the goats and wondering what is the best brand to get and where to get it from. ?? The breeder we just got a couple new goats from was using some protein tubs and she said it pretty much obliterated Pregnancy Toxemia from her herd. 

Thanks!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

My suggestion won't be popular, but I would suggest adding a little cracked or steam rolled corn to what you are already feeding - say about 1/2 cup, evaluate and adjust as needed. Corn is very high in energy and that is exactly what is needed to prevent pregnancy toxemia.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The grain we give does have rolled corn in it... but not enough probably. I'll look into that, thanks.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No problem!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know wet cob does have a lot of corn in it. Maybe some truth to your two ideas but I don't think its a total 'cure' since up till last month wet cob was all I fed grain wise and I always have protein tubs out and still lost a doe last year to p.t. BUT this is my 4th year having goats the first year I only had 25 does then about 70 after that give or take and only had 1 case of it....well maybe 2 I was freaked after I lost my girl and and a some what off doe and treated her to be safe. For the tubs crystal lix is known for being the best but sooooo excensive. I get the 16% for horses from tractor supply. ONLY get the one for horses if you go threw them the others have urea in it.
I honestly think that in my case it was because my doe was the queen and a bit over conditioned. The one that was a maybe was a chunk as well but nothing to Billy and her kids that were in her didn't even have their teeth trying to come threw and were as big as term kids born around here.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is an article posted to the internet by The University of Maryland regarding feeding grain. I think it may prove to be useful to you CrossroadsBoers.

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/graintruth.html


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

You really only need 12% protien right now. It should be all energy and not much protien since that is what grows kids really big and causes the PT. 

Look into soy hull pellets. I was just told about them and it seems like a great option for late gestation does. Its 12-13% protien and has alot of total digestable fibers (TDF) which is great because that means they use most of it. I also like alfalfa pellets in there as it does add calcium and helps growing kids mature. I'd watch the grain and cu back protien, add in energy feeds


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Jessica, GoatCrazy and Dani. You gave me good suggestions, and I'll definitely look into getting something high in energy, with less protein. Neither of these does are over conditioned, if anything I would like to see more weight on them. 

If we do get a different grain, we'll definitely need to switch them over slowly. 

They are getting free fed alfalfa/orchard as well right now. Cosmo has been eating like she'll never see food again, so that's good. Star is the opposite! I'd go absolutely crazy if I had more than 10 goats kidding at a time! The most I've had is 5 within a month... I don't know how you do it Jessica!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I try my best to spread it out....didn't happen this year most are due the end of January . What dani says does make sense about the protein. I know with wet cob its like 8-12% protein and my girls were totally ticked I took it away....they really loved their wet cob lol. 
PS I wasn't saying your girls were too fat


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OK I think about the oddest things at the oddest times lol so I was checking to see how much CDT I had and remembered something. A friend of mine told me this lady lost her doe to pt and that he told this lady that's way its he always stressed to her about vac. With CDT. Later on with my search to find info on pt I remember reading that it is important to vac. With CDT to help with pt. I haven't had time to look for that site yet but just something to think about if you don't vac. Them. OK off to make my shopping list


----------

